# هل تعلم انك تشرب الخمر يوميا



## happy angel (17 فبراير 2009)

*
ملاحظه هذه المعلومات التي ستقرؤونها صحيحة 100% بدون غش او خديعه

تعرفون شو يعني "دايت" بيبسى..أو "دايت" 

كوكاكولا... أو..السكر الصناعي في الشاي والقهوة..؟ 

اكيد في بالكم انه حاجه 

للرجيم... علشان الواحد ما يسمن أو علشان الناس اللي ممنوع

عليهم السكراصحاب مرض السكري..

باختصار هذا النوع من الدايت علشان الصحه....

للاسف إن 

المصنعين يستخدمون ارخص نوع من انواع السكر الاصطناعي 

وهو الاسبرتيم 

يعني 

اتخيلوا, انا نشرب هذه المشروبات الخاليه من السكر علشان صحتنا..

لكن للاسف 

هذي الماده تقتلنا على البطيء...و اكبر مصيبه اننا لما نشربه..نشرب 

خمر و نحن ما عارفين!!!! 

و ازيدكم من الشعر بيت إن هذه الماده إذا تشرب منها نصف علبه باليوم... 

بدلا ما تخليكم رشيقين تخليكم اسمن من الاول ب 36.6% 

أول ما عرفت هذه المعلومة كانت من خبيرة في مستشفى في 

بريطانيا..

كانت بس تنصحنا 

مانشرب اي مشروب يحتوي على مادة الاسبرتيم قبل الامتحان...

لانه يؤثر على كل جسم الأنسان و خاصة الدماغ..

لأنه يفقد الواحد تركيزه في الامتحان و مع العلم انه 

في بريطانيا 98% من الشباب يشربون مشروبات غازيه و اكثرهم 

يشربون "دايت"...وكانت تخبرنا عن اضرار هذا السكر الاصطناعي 

كانت تقول لنا...

ان اي مشروب غازي خالي من السكر..يحتوي على سكر 

صناعي....اسمه اسبر تيم..asprtame 

... و مع العلم إن هذا السكر الصناعي هو اخطر نوع من انواع

السكر الصناعي...لأنه يدخل في جسم الانسان و يتحول الى ثلاث

مواد و من ضمنهم مادة 

الميثانول Methanol وهي سموم تتكون في جسم الانسان

و الميثانول هو كحول 

هذا يعني ان الخمر يدخل في اجسامنا و نحن ما نعرف!! 

الاسبرتيم يسبب أمراض كثيييره..و منها مرض الذئبه الحمراء و فقدان

الذاكره و امراض جينيه.*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

happy angel

معلومات مهمة جدااااااااا

شكرااااااااا هابي

ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2009)

معلومات مهمه وخطيره 

مكنتش اعرفها

شكرا هااابي

وربنا يحافظ علي ولاده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

معلومات رااااااائعه وهامه ​
ميررسى على المعلومات يا هابى ​​​

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا هابى على التحذير
 بس لو ممكن تحطلنا مصدر الموضوع*


----------



## Scofield (17 فبراير 2009)

*اشاعات ليس لها اساس من الصحة اصلا وعاوز اسئل حد فيكم شرب ازازة دايت و سكر؟ المسلمين كل يوم اشاعة علشان يعملو دعايا سيئة لمنتجات الغرب علشان المقاطعة و تسويق منتجاتهم الفاشلة زى سينا كولا و مكا كولا و قرف و نيلة كولا
ده علشان يخلو الناس متشربش البييبسى بيقولو فيها دهون خنزير فعلا متخلفين و جهلاء
*


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_انا شايف ان ده كله اشاعات هذه المشروبات موجوده منذ سنين عديده ولاا نسمع عن اى ضرر
وافتكر ان ده من انتاج حزب قاطع
اخترعو لكل منتج مصيبه اتجهوا للتخويف وارهاب الناس لترك هذه المشروبات
اللى يشوف كده يقول ان همه شافو الضرر والناس اللى فى الدول الخارجيه عميه عن الاضرار ديه
شكرا هابى للخبر
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## مورا مارون (18 فبراير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *اشاعات ليس لها اساس من الصحة اصلا وعاوز اسئل حد فيكم شرب ازازة دايت و سكر؟ المسلمين كل يوم اشاعة علشان يعملو دعايا سيئة لمنتجات الغرب علشان المقاطعة و تسويق منتجاتهم الفاشلة زى سينا كولا و مكا كولا و قرف و نيلة كولا*
> *ده علشان يخلو الناس متشربش البييبسى بيقولو فيها دهون خنزير فعلا متخلفين و جهلاء*


 

هههههههههههههههههههه  ديما يا شيخ سكوفيلد يتكون سنفور معارض


----------



## مورا مارون (18 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة المعلومة دي

اكلوها الاسلام بس عشان التحريمات يجتهدوا فيهاا
هو محمد نسي يحرم الدايت بيبسي
هههههههههههههههه  


ميرسي ياقمر على العنوان مربع ده  ​


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميريى اكتير للمعلومة الجديدة دى يا امى الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يوليو 2010)

*معلومة  مهم جدااااااااا  *
*شكرا على المعلومة*​


----------



## dodo jojo (23 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات هامه بشده...بجد افدتينى..شكرا يا عسل


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا جداا


شكرا الرب يبارككم
​


> *اتخيلوا, انا نشرب هذه المشروبات الخاليه من السكر علشان صحتنا..
> 
> لكن للاسف
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات خطيرة و مهمة !! 
شكرا يا قمر على الموضوع 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## أسوار (24 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومات خطيرة و مهمة*

*كل الشكر و الحب happy angel*
​


----------



## Nemo (24 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى جدا ع المعلومة يا هابى
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
والحمد لله انا من الناس الرشيقة يعنى بشرب بيبسى وكولا عادى وعمرى ماقربت من الدايت 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## govany shenoda (9 سبتمبر 2010)

معلومات رااااااائعه وهامه

بس عوزين نعرف المعلومه ديهصح ولا لا

الي انا اعرفه انها مش دايت ولا حاجه بس خطيره ديه جديده

بس انا من اعتقادي ان العالم  الاوربي مش هيدور اهله بشكل ده 

ميررسى على المعلومات يا هابى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

